# breakthrough for shadow



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok today as usual i let stretch and sparkles out of the cage up till now shadow would never come out of the cage i came to work on my computer then 20 minutes later i went to make a coffee looked in the cage no shadow looked ontop no shadow ontop of the curtain rod no shadow out of the corner of my eye ontop of one of the pictures there is shadow sitting up all proud of himself


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Maybe he thought it would be nice, and he found it is. Lets hope he comes out next time aswell!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i thought you all would like to no that shadow is 4 years old as well


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats great that he came out


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great!! He'll be so much happier now that he's discovered the fun of being out of the cage!


----------

